# Where is the HipHop Thread?



## CremeBrulee (Oct 17, 2015)

I guess there could be one but I'm lazy.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 17, 2015)

I think this crowd is a little too old for hip hop or they dont appreciate the power of it.


----------



## Kosh (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)

Lol.  I love Snoop.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)

Some really old school stuff.  

Fight The Power ~ Public Enemy


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)

From the movie, Colors . . . the song Colors by Ice T.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)

Some people might not count this because it's Will Smith, but I love Will Smith.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)

I LOVE this thread.  Hip hop is so much fun!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Kosh (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Kosh (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## konradv (Oct 19, 2015)

Still my favorite, even though I've been told Nelly's crossed over and doesn't count anymore!


Nelly- Just a Dream


----------



## Kosh (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Kosh (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)

We need more girls in this thread!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 21, 2015)

I really like Lauryn Hill.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 21, 2015)

She can turn old songs into hip hop songs.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 7, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> We need more girls in this thread!!!


----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Moonglow (Dec 7, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> I think this crowd is a little too old for hip hop or they dont appreciate the power of it.


How does it feel to be young, dumb and full of cum?


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Moonglow (Dec 7, 2015)

Dig the boom box...


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 7, 2015)

Get,,,funky...


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 7, 2015)

used to dance my azz off to dis....


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Moonglow (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Moonglow (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Moonglow (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Moonglow (Dec 7, 2015)

Ah yes, good thang I had my parachute pants to dance to this.....


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 7, 2015)

Talk about booty and trim...


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 7, 2015)

It be reel....


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 7, 2015)

Too old eh????

Have a square and a 40ty, then chill...........


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Moonglow (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Moonglow (Dec 7, 2015)

My life story...


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Moonglow (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Moonglow (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Moonglow (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 7, 2015)

This is categorized as Hip Hop, but I think this is more like techno.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Moonglow (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 7, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Ah yes, good thang I had my parachute pants to dance to this.....


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 7, 2015)

^^^

Lol.  That video is pretty good.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 11, 2015)

Best beat ever on an intro?
.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 12, 2015)

CremeBrulee said:


>



Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


>


I forgot about that one thank you.   I really like the Fugees and love Lauryn Hill's voice.

That is a pretty cool documentary btw.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 13, 2015)

As long as it's not in the music thread I don't care where it is

Rap ain't music


----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 13, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> As long as it's not in the music thread I don't care where it is
> 
> Rap ain't music


----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 13, 2015)

Now back to our regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 13, 2015)

I loved this when I was little. First song to sample a cartoon. Inspector Gadget.   6 minutes. 6 minutes Doug E Fresh your on.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 14, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> As long as it's not in the music thread I don't care where it is
> 
> Rap ain't music



Who cares what you think?  Show of hands?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > As long as it's not in the music thread I don't care where it is
> ...



You think I give a shit what you think?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 14, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Lol.  You show up on a thread and say as long as it's "this or that" it's okay with you?  Good grief.  Nobody cares.    Not to mention, you didn't have to stop by the thread at all if you had no plans on participating.  MUSIC is subjective.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 14, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



IOW, you stopped by here to be an arse.  Nice and typical.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



That's the whole point of the board, Idiot

If you only want to talk to people who agree with you then shut off the computer and talk to yourself


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 14, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



This is the MUSIC section of the forum.  This is a rap thread for rap music.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 14, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Nobody needs your approval of their music selections.  I hate country music.  So there.  Next time you post some crappy tune, I'll make sure to show up and tell you how much it sucks.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Rap is not music

It's bad poetry set to sampled drum beats


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 14, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



That is your personal opinion only.  I happen to like hip hop because it's got a good beat, is fun and fun to dance to.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I never posted any country music

I guess in your little mind if one doesn't like rap then he must like country


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 14, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



That's usually the way it goes.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Only for people with limited imagination


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 14, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



That was just a stupid comment with really no meaning.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 14, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Now, is there a song you would like to post here?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I wouldn't expect a two dimensional thinker like you  to get it

After all you're one of those either or thinker

Either you like rap or country
Either you're a republican or a democrat
etc


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



In a crap rap thread no thanks


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 14, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 14, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Then go away and stop ruining this fun thread.  Thanks.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 14, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Yeah but he's dead, so it doesn't count.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Once again a nugget of wisdom from the brain dead


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 14, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



You can't post here if you aren't going to post rap songs, so bye-bye!


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Says who?

You?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 14, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Yes, we get it.  You don't like rap.  Your opinion has been given the consideration it deserves.   

Anyways, this is a hip hop thread which covers a wide range, not just rap but dance music too.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 14, 2015)

check the badlands


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 14, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> check the badlands



What's that?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Ignore the trolls


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 14, 2015)

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



I don't think hip hop or rap is the most "talented" music genre there is, but I still think it's a lot of fun and a lot of the songs have a good beat!


----------



## Programmer (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Programmer (Dec 14, 2015)

Someone made a video for the Regulate remix.


----------



## Programmer (Dec 14, 2015)

We scrape that, land O' lake that, Mazola rappin get you sent back


----------



## Programmer (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Programmer (Dec 14, 2015)

Pomona, CA


----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 14, 2015)

Programmer said:


> Pomona, CA


Pomona you say?


----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 14, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


----------



## Programmer (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 14, 2015)

I love J-Lo!


----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 14, 2015)

Shabba!


----------



## Programmer (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Programmer (Dec 14, 2015)

Nobody now.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I love J-Lo!


I like her background vocals on a lot of songs.  That album was one of the first to be a CD-ROM album.  It allowed access to "hidden content" if you put it in your computer.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 14, 2015)

Programmer said:


> Nobody now.


Goodie Mob before they put out an album.


----------



## Programmer (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 14, 2015)

Programmer said:


>


B-Real and Snoop.  That's a new one to me.  I like.  The song that made his career.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 14, 2015)

Programmer said:


>



I love Snoop too!  He cracks me up!  Lol!


----------



## Programmer (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Programmer (Dec 14, 2015)

Ayo, son.
Yo, god.


----------



## Programmer (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Programmer (Dec 14, 2015)

yungins are funny.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 14, 2015)

I hope I'm not repeating any.  This threads is getting big, so it's hard to remember all the songs already posted.  Lol.


----------



## Programmer (Dec 14, 2015)

Yo moms is so poor she went to McDonalds and put a shake on layaway.


----------



## Programmer (Dec 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> I think this crowd is a little too old for hip hop or they dont appreciate the power of it.


Somebody's got to do outreach.  Look what happened to the Carson campaign.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 14, 2015)

I love this one!  I like goofy stuff like this.  Lol!


----------



## Programmer (Dec 14, 2015)

Ghostdini's a made man in breakup rap circles.


----------



## Programmer (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Programmer (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Programmer (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 14, 2015)

Hey, there is a funny video of DMX singing Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer.  I'll see if I can find it!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 14, 2015)

Lol!  Here it is!


----------



## Programmer (Dec 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lol!  Here it is!


History - foreva


----------



## Programmer (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## sealybobo (Dec 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> I think this crowd is a little too old for hip hop or they dont appreciate the power of it.


I'm very disappointed in Missy misdemeanor Elliott. I love her but she's the only one who lip synced on the voice tonight.

But her new song was good. All her stuff is good.

In college I was listening to rap and my friends told me it was just a fad.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 15, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> As long as it's not in the music thread I don't care where it is
> 
> Rap ain't music


So you've never gotten down to the sound of E.P.M.D? How sad for you.

How about a tribe called quest? Pditty with mace? 

How sad for you.

I bet you liked poison and motley crew.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Programmer (Dec 18, 2015)

... divine.


----------



## Programmer (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Programmer (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Programmer (Dec 19, 2015)

hegotanolmossberginamossyoakdufflebaglayininthebackofthedumpboy


----------



## Programmer (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Programmer (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Programmer (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Programmer (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Programmer (Dec 19, 2015)

!?


----------



## Programmer (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Programmer (Dec 19, 2015)

Rhymes is made of garlic...


----------



## MaryL (Dec 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> I think this crowd is a little too old for hip hop or they dont appreciate the power of it.


Really? The power of rap? Repetitive beats and mindless braggadocio parading as an art form.  Perhaps some people are too gullible and naive to know art from artifice. Talent from fraudulent posers.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## MaryL (Dec 19, 2015)

A month ago, I listen to a selection of rappers on Pandora. All males. No redeeming values, no moral compass, just animus. The worst possible things in human nature. Sex  and misogyny and murder and violence. Wow. What redeeming value does rap have?


----------



## Programmer (Dec 19, 2015)

MaryL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I think this crowd is a little too old for hip hop or they dont appreciate the power of it.
> ...


Here's an idiot who comes to a hip-hop club to complain about the music.  

_What up cuh,_ _can I help you with something or were you just leaving_?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 19, 2015)

MaryL said:


> A month ago, I listen to a selection of rappers on Pandora. All males. No redeeming values, no moral compass, just animus. The worst possible things in human nature. Sex  and misogyny and murder and violence. Wow. What redeeming value does rap have?



Go make a thread about it somewhere else this thread is for posting hip hop music. Thanks.


----------



## MaryL (Dec 19, 2015)

drifter said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > A month ago, I listen to a selection of rappers on Pandora. All males. No redeeming values, no moral compass, just animus. The worst possible things in human nature. Sex  and misogyny and murder and violence. Wow. What redeeming value does rap have?
> ...


I am a member here too, and as such I will feel free to post were ever and what ever I please. Did I miss something?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Coyote (Dec 19, 2015)

*Folks - the music threads are NOT for flaming - they're for posting music, please try and respect that.*


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 19, 2015)

^^^

Mr. T is in that video!  *thumbs up!*


----------



## Programmer (Dec 19, 2015)

Coyote said:


> *Folks - the music threads are NOT for flaming - they're for posting music, please try and respect that.*


Someone always calls the cops.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 19, 2015)

Oh, it's just fun.  Lighten up, MaryL!


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Programmer (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 19, 2015)

As you can tell by the title, this one is NOT safe for work!     Kid Rock is a potty mouth.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Programmer (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 19, 2015)

Remember this chorus?


----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 19, 2015)

Somebody post this yet? lol


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 19, 2015)

Vintage?


----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 19, 2015)

Mark Wahlberg anyone? Donny D is on the backup...


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 19, 2015)

CremeBrulee said:


> Mark Wahlberg anyone? Donny D is on the backup...



I love Marky Mark.    Woot!


----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 19, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Vintage?




Ever noticed Tone Loc songs always have the word funky in the title?


----------



## Programmer (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


>



That is a great effin album!


----------



## Programmer (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Programmer (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Programmer (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Programmer (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 19, 2015)

I love this song so much.


----------



## Programmer (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 28, 2015)

Baby, I'm not always there when you call, but I'm always on time
And I gave you my all, now baby be mine
I'm not always there when you call, but I'm always on time
And I gave you my all, now baby be mine


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 28, 2015)

Business got good, but we got bad
Money got happy, but we got sad


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Feb 11, 2016)

Posse cuts?


----------



## CremeBrulee (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Feb 11, 2016)

How the fuck has this not made it on here yet?


----------



## CremeBrulee (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Feb 11, 2016)

Haven't had a good slurricane in a minute


----------



## CremeBrulee (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Feb 21, 2016)

North Carolina.  Jive must have really needed something outside of Atlanta.  Edited but wtf..there you go Tar Heels.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Feb 21, 2016)

New Orleans.  Are those Archie Manning and Eric Allen jerseys?


----------



## CremeBrulee (Feb 21, 2016)

Chicago.  Where can I get one of those coins?


----------



## CremeBrulee (Feb 21, 2016)

WheelieAddict said:


>


People got killed over that shit.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Feb 21, 2016)

Texas. Smoke to this all day long.


----------



## xband (Feb 21, 2016)

On the Salt and Pepper forum.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Feb 21, 2016)

xband said:


> On the Salt and Pepper forum.


1986. Fuck Yeah!


----------



## CremeBrulee (Feb 21, 2016)

Miami.  Volvos and Edgerrin James and marching bands.  What more does a video need?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)

Pop Goes the Weasel Because The Weasel Goes Pop


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)

Warning NSFW


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)

I like Kid Rock in that he mixes rock with rap, and it sounds great!


----------



## CremeBrulee (Mar 22, 2016)

You know you got high as shit to this. Don't lie.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 13, 2016)

How ya like is daddy....


----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2016)

drifter.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## ThirdTerm (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Jun 25, 2016)

drifter said:


> How ya like is daddy....



Dang. U dirty.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Jun 25, 2016)

Smack it up. Flip it. Rub it down.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Kristian (Jul 22, 2016)

I liked Hard Rock instead for Rap music.


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Jul 22, 2016)

I remember way back when


----------



## CremeBrulee (Jul 22, 2016)

..set fires in garbage pails and cabbage patches.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Jul 22, 2016)

Another great summer song.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Jul 22, 2016)

drifter said:


>


Kool Moe Dee responded with:


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Kristian (Jul 23, 2016)

Rap is for black holes.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Kristian (Jul 23, 2016)

Even Trump are against gangsta music Rap. 

Hard Rock are finesst music style then Rock.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Nov 27, 2016)

drifter said:


>


Come on Drifter you gotta challenge me a little more than this:


----------



## CremeBrulee (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Nov 27, 2016)

I don't know if I have posted it already but Mariah Carey did some great hip hop cuts:


----------



## CremeBrulee (Nov 27, 2016)

ODB Motherfuckers!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 9, 2017)

CremeBrulee said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




ass ,ass, ass, ass, ass now make that mother fucker hammertime


----------



## Michelle420 (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (May 9, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (May 10, 2017)

I wonder where CremeBrulee has been?  Haven't seen him around in a long time.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 3, 2017)

Moonglow said:


>



late 70's


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## CremeBrulee (May 27, 2020)

So this might sway me toward thinking current hip hop isn't total shit.  It's the  ode to ODB on top of a Greg Nice loop with the DJ Premier beat that does it.


----------



## CremeBrulee (May 27, 2020)

"I drop science like Cosby droppin babies."  Old Dirty Bastard was a man before his time.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Jun 16, 2020)

Trying to get through all 18 pages and decipher what's been posted and what Youtube put the copyright smackdown on.
A one hit wonder for all you Uptown fuckers.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Jun 16, 2020)

Like Whoa!!!!!! USMB doesn't like hip hop?!... nah you fuckers like that shit.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 16, 2020)

drifter said:


>


The thing is: I'm from '88


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Jun 16, 2020)

Long before you knew who the fuck Snoop was.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Jun 16, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


>


ohhhh. It's like that. I knew you guys were out there somewhere.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 16, 2020)

Yeah, Don't ask for it if you don't want it.
I'm a veteran of the Roxanne wars.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Jun 16, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Yeah, Don't ask for it if you don't want it.
> I'm a veteran of the Roxanne battles.


Maybe I can lure *drifter *back in here with some shitty rap and actual drifting.  Always appreciated her taste in hip hop.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Jun 16, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


>


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh. beat me to it. Well played.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Jun 16, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


>


I have been digging through the vault and seen that so try this:


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 16, 2020)

CremeBrulee said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Them Jew Boys took rap right over!  
True story, what else can I say?


----------



## CremeBrulee (Jun 16, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


>


dammit. this fucker is goin too deep on me!  Gonna have to go "obscure" on that ass.  Welcome to the 90s bitch. Bring it. 

Big L still holds it down.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 16, 2020)

CremeBrulee said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Big L aspires to be like Garth Brooks.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 16, 2020)

Oh, 90s? 1999.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 16, 2020)

And one of them dudes came out with this, which is pretty damn good.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Jun 16, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Oh, 90s? 1999.


I remember them out of UT college radio in Austin. That shit was hot.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Jun 16, 2020)

Anyhew that's too easy for your ass.

Take  that:


----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 27, 2020)

Scrounged through all 19 fucking pages again to make sure..


----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 27, 2020)

Slide on down to Memphis


----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 27, 2020)

Does Jay Z remember where he's from?


----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 27, 2020)

I'm bound to hit on something sometime...even the stoners.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 27, 2020)

Pass it on over to the Mexican


----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 27, 2020)

Sad times?


----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 27, 2020)

RIP Uncle JoJo


----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 27, 2020)

Enough of that


----------



## CremeBrulee (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## IamZ (Mar 20, 2022)

White record label CEO’s have absolutely destroyed black culture using hip hop. Nothing to celebrate anymore.. used to be good


----------



## CremeBrulee (Mar 20, 2022)

IamZ said:


> White record label CEO’s have absolutely destroyed black culture using hip hop. Nothing to celebrate anymore.. used to be good


I don't know about that.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Mar 20, 2022)

well shiat...already posted this. oh well. greg nice is tits.


----------



## IamZ (Mar 20, 2022)

CremeBrulee said:


> I don't know about that.


Todays black culture was created by rich white CEO’s  

funny I moved to a rural white area for a year, the only crime came from 5 mulatto dudes who grew up rich like all the other kids but because of rap videos thought they had to act a certain way lol sad.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Mar 20, 2022)

Jim McMahon never spoke truer words


----------

